# Fav toy.



## born36

Hello 
My Puppy is 6 months old now and his favourite toy is by far his pheasant soft toy. I thought it would interesting to know what other Vs love as this might spark off ideas for Christmas presents for our Vs. So what is your Vs favorite toy???


----------



## ironman_stittsville

My Phoebe seems to particularly enjoy any kitten toy in the house (poor Cyrus never gets to play with them for long  ).

She really enjoys the stuffed toys but she disembowels them faster than I can buy them. Rawhides are pretty much the ticket for her nowadays.

Rh.


----------



## DougAndKate

Great topic idea born36, as I'm sure most of us will spoil our pups for the holidays! Elroy really loves lacrosse balls and nylabones. But his favorite was probably a soft toy we called Buddy. It was his first toy, and we JUST got rid of it after months of abuse!


----------



## Kobi

Well most everything has been shredded to bits, so I guess it's the Kong frisbee or tennis balls. His favorite thing to carry around is his bed though.... even though it's 42 x 28, he drags it everywhere.


----------



## Suliko

Sophie’s favorite toy was a little duck that I can’t find anywhere in stores  I have attached a picture of her as a puppy playing with it. She used to drag it around the house wherever she went. I had to get rid of it few months ago because I couldn’t fix it anymore.
Another favorite was this HUGE white pillow that looked like a mouse from IKEA store. Once she got to taste the stuffing, it became a daily task to get to it. Yet another one had to go. 
Now she has this box where all the toys are placed, and she plays with ALL of them. If only I could teach her how to put them back!


----------



## redrover

Whichever one is the newest, of course!

Actually, his all-time favorite is a triceratops toy that was made by Go Dog. It took him about 8 months, but he's finally ripped a hole in it, pulled out all the fluff, and destroyed the squeakers. He still likes it though--he enjoys flinging it around the living room. It might be his favorite fetch toy, actually. He also loves this one, funky, green rubber squeaker ball. It bounces pretty erratically, so it keeps him entertained. Unfortunately I lost it during some traveling, so I'll have to go get him another one for Christmas.

He currently has a laundry basket filled with dead and de-stuffed toys. He keeps playing with them, though, so I keep them around until they're practically non-existent.


----------



## mswhipple

"Bumi" 

http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies/servlet/product_10001_10001_104121_-1_Bumi_13251_13357_

Willie has an orange one and a chartreuse one, large. They have been around for over two years, and are "tough as nails". They're great for fetch or tug. Also, sometimes he just chews on them.


----------



## Lincolns Parents

Lincolns favorite outside toys are the deer antlers.....inside toys are cow hooves.


----------



## Cavedog

Dax is very tough on toys. A stuffed toy lasts about one minute for every dollar spent it. 

He's the only dog I've ever known who was able to chew a Kong toy to bits.

The only toy that has stood up to his heavy chewing are deer antlers.


----------



## harrigab

Ruby loooooooves pigs ears, the dried out variety, not strictly a toy I guess, but she loves tossing them about ;D


----------



## RoxieVizsla

Roxie loves the "stuffed" toys without any stuffing in them. Any stuffed toy has a shelf/floor life of about 2 hours in our house! Besides the unstuffed toy, she loves playing with sticks outside and meaty bones in the house.


----------



## dcteague

Atticus loves his rat - its not stuffed but has a pouch for inserting a plastic bottle. He's starting to lose interest though - now he's focused on my handmade rope toys - his favorite is made from a climbing rope that's been tied into a monkey fist knot in the middle, with a tennis ball attached at the other ends.


----------



## Vespasia

Hally's favourite toy is a soccer ball...they don't last long once she gets her mouth on them (maybe only a week), but she gets SO excited when a new soccer ball comes into the house!


----------



## datacan

Sam only got non squeaky toys. But chewed them all, including most blankets, day bed, night bed ...Now he gets only the Nylabone brand (for hard chewers) and sleeps on whatever is left of the stuffing in his beds. He prefers things this way :-\


----------



## Ozkar

Great to see that the appetite for destruction extends to the Vizslas on the other side of the world too...  Mine are just like all yours. They adore soft toys, but, they do tend to last as someone else suggested, about a minute for every dollar you have spent!!! 

The favourite toy though of all mine, is a stuffed Duck. It has a squeeky in it, which shits me to tears. But, they all love the ducks. We have gone through about 30 or 40 in the last 12 months. I've now stopped buying them due to the inability of them to stay together more than a few minutes. They are OK with them if they are on their own. When on their own, a Duck can last as long as 20 or 30 minutes. But together, they tend to rip them apart in about 2 seconds flat.

Rope toys I have found to be about the only thing which reaches the cost/benefit equation.


----------



## anne_wilcrest

Penny looooves cardboard and the shed palm fronds from the front yard… oh... you mean the toys I spend all my money on… ;D

I had the triceratops (I suspect it's the same kind redrover mentioned, above) before I had my puppy and it's held up beautifully, though it is in need of a wash…
http://www.amazon.com/Sherpa-Dog-Frills-Gray-Triceratops/dp/B0035XWPZM/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_4

I got her a smaller toy made by the same people Sherpa Go Dog, with the Chew Guard, and she loved it even more because she could carry it around without falling over it:
http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Baby-Dragon-Lime-Green/dp/B0035XWDL8/ref=pd_bxgy_petsupplies_text_b

AND Tough Turtle! because I was totally intimidated by how smart my puppy is the first couple days. (scary!)
This is a puzzle where you can remove the shell and there are three baby turtles with squeakers on the inside! I put treats in there just in case I'm not paying attention when she finally gets it. I pretty much got this based solely on the review where the woman said she asked her dog if he was ready to go for a car ride and he excitedly went and grabbed this toy to bring with him.
http://www.amazon.com/Kyjen-Tough-T...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1322279717&sr=1-1

Another really great one, that will still squeak even if punctured is this kind:
http://www.amazon.com/Petstages-Stu...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1322279755&sr=1-1
I also had this toy before my puppy, and it's the one I use to call her to the kitchen (warning: 2 different & very loud squeakers!)

My pup hasn't really been into kongs or plastic toys/balls/chew bones, so I have become a connoisseur of soft squeaky toys that aren't instantly de-stuffed and/or destroyed… and cardboard. 


dcteague, I love that you make your own rope toys, great idea! My cut and folded cardboard is as close to homemade as I've done so far, but definitely open to it! Anyone else have recommendations for homemade toys?

*I'm especially interested in hearing about any puzzle games like the tough turtle or the hidden treat toys/games. Suggestions?*


----------



## anne_wilcrest

I can't believe I overlooked her "hunting" game!

As a puppy, I got her this cat toy game from walmart and removed the bells (would be eaten in a second flat) and the catnip from the hidden velcro pouch (sometimes a treat goes there for tracking) and stuck the plastic attaching "pin" through the skin of the bird and she will play this game forEVER:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hartz-Angry-Birds-Wand-Cat-Toy-1ct-Cats/17246749#rr

So for Christmas she's getting this! because she's really outgrown the cat toy. Big girl version!
http://www.bestdogkennel.com/animal_lure_flirt_pole

There's instructions how to build your own here:
http://www.ehow.com/how_4895957_build-flirt-pole.html


----------



## finch

We have 3 tough chewers in this house (2 labs and a Vizsla mix), so West Paw Design toys are the only ones we resort to now (and a couple black kongs). We have all their indestructible Zogoflex toys but the Hurley seems to be the favorite for playing together: http://www.westpawdesign.com/catalo...riendly-dog-toys/eco-friendly-products/hurley The V loves the Huck ball (http://www.westpawdesign.com/catalog/dogs/dog-toys/eco-friendly-dog-toys/eco-friendly-products/huck) when we play fetch outside.

I do occasionally break down and buy ropes, but only when I find big ones at a discount store... they only last a couple days but they love them


----------



## tracker

Lui loves the chuckit http://www.chuckit.com/#/product/launchers

that along with his kong frisbee, nylabone(my favourite because it lasts forever), and the kong stuffed with peanut butter a dehydrated chicken breast. I usually stuff the kong with the chicken, then put hte peanut butter in after, it takes him way longer to get it all out becaus the peanut butter sticks all the treats to the kong.


----------

